# Finally a place to haunt!



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm taking a leadership class at my school, where we basically just do comunity service projects. So we came up with the idea to have a dance at the school to raise money for the hurricane victims staying at camp edwards. They put me in charge of theming it, and guess what I came up with...(Halloween needless to say) 

So I finally get to set up all my stuff! Plus I actually get class time to think about how I'm going to decorate.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

That sounds like fun!! I have always wanted to take on a project like that but never had the opportunity. If you need ideas, I'm sure the folks here will have plenty. How many people are you planning for?


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well we figured out that we need 55 people to come to break even (police officers are so damn expensive!), and the student body is 1100 kids, so somewhere inbetween the two figures? lol
To narrow it down a bit, we're expecting between 100 and 200 people, but we really don't know what to expect.

I'd love to hear ideas! Nothing too complicated though, since I won't have much time. I already have to play in 2 different football games the same day of the dance. It should be interesting trying to pull it all off!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Have you decided on a Theme yet? What is your budget going to be? How much time do you have and what kind of craft stores do you have in your area?


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well beyond Halloween? not really, its more of a general thing. It will be on October 7th. It had to be so early becuase our homecomming is October 22nd, so we couldn't make them too close together. The sad part is that we don't really have a budget. But its not bad becuase whatever I buy I can just keep. We're planning on buying a changing portrait from Haunted Memmories. As for craft stores, we don't have too many around.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Mike if you need any help, Im here for you.


----------

